
Ask HN: What are you using for quick mathematical modelling? - Max-20
There exists an app which I use for mathematical modeling: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tydligapp.com<p>It allows you to simply drag and drop dependent variables in multiple formulas to quickly translate real world problems into actual numbers. For example: If I buy amount x of y I can create z which can be sold for $a each. How much do I need to sell to make $b total?<p>Is there anything like this for mac or linux?
======
wenc
Based on what you're looking for (dynamically updating calcs), I would say for
most people a spreadsheet fits the bill (Excel, Google Sheets, Calc, Numbers,
etc.)

The tool you linked to has an intuitive UI and is useful for simple
calculations. I can see it being useful for every day use for folks who aren't
that savvy with computers or math.

Spreadsheets however are a more much general tool (and only marginally more
complex) that will let you do those calculations, but scale those calculations
to much more complex models with almost no added complexity.

I have seen some really mindboggling things done with spreadsheets (and have
done such things myself). But I can as effortlessly whip up the calculations
on the demo page in almost the same amount of time.

I would say for most people, it would be a better investment of time to learn
how to use a spreadsheet.

------
dublin
I don't know of anything like this for Windows, Mac, or Linux, but there
should be. For years, I used a truly excellent Palm app called MathPad. One
great thing about it was that it had a magic integrated solver: you just
entered the relevant equations and whatever variables and constants you had,
and if you put in enough, it would solve for whatever hadn't been defined with
the press of a "solve" button. This is way better than a spreadsheet that
can't support ad hoc calculation of any term.

It could handle at least moderately complex systems of equations: I entered
all the formulae for the algorithm of Oudin (used to calculate the date of
Easter), and it traversed all the equations to reach a correct result. I'd
still love to have something like that today, without paying $200! Sadly, I
don't think it was open source.

------
daturkel
For Mac, I'm a big fan of Numi. You can assign results to variables, use those
variables in more calculations, and if you go back and edit a definition, the
changes immediately propagate to any other expression using that variable.

[https://numi.app/](https://numi.app/)

------
ArtWomb
Quickest? Just fire up a Python REPL ;) You can even use repl.it online in
lieu of shell

For simulations, computational geometry, computational probability. I prefer
Golang scripts. You can subdivide computation using goroutine workers. And
it's blazingly fast

That said, there is literally no downside to gaining some proficiency with
professional tools: Sage / Octave, Matlab, Mathematica, SciPy

------
rjeli
LibreOffice Calc or Mathematica

------
machawinka
DrRacket is amazing.

------
jjtheblunt
Mathematica

------
haecceity
excel

